# Wasserqualität bei gemauerten Teichen



## hjluecke (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich recht erfolgreich meinen ersten Gartenteich mit Koi- und Schildkrötenbesatz erstellt habe, bin ich dann umgezogen, und habe nun einen neuen Teich gebaut.

Jetzt habe ich einen Teich mit einer Fläche von ca. 5 x 8 m in einer leichte Hanglage gebaut. Die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1,80 m auf einer Fläche von 1,5 m2. 
Nach vorn auslaufend - in Form einer Birne - die Flachwasserzone.
Da ich selbst auch einmal ins Wasser gehen möchte, dies sehr gern auch mein Hund, habe ich die eingebrachte Teichfolie nach dem Verlegen mit Bruchstein ausgemauert; hier vorwiegend an der Bergseite, zumal die Seite auch steil ins Wasser fällt und auch in einer Höhe von ca. 1 m sichtbar ist. Filteranlage, allerdings zu klein, mit jetzt zusätzlichem kleinen Filterteich.
Das große Problem ist die schlechte Wasserqualität, so dass die Pflanzen "kümmern" und ich bislang nur meine Rotwangen- __ Schildkröten einsetzen konnte.
Wasser: pH = > 9, KH = 1- 2 und zusätzlich noch "sauer", mit freundlich lindgrüner Farbe!
Um dem entgegen zu wirken, habe ich heute einen zusätzlichen Filterteich
eingerichtet.
Nach mehreren Rücksprachen mit Fachleuten, auch sogenannten Fachleuten, habe ich leider immer noch keine geeignete Maßnahme gefunden.
Der ph- Wert muss runter, aber dann geht auch die KH runter!? 
Die Schwebealgen müssen weg, aber dann geht auch die KH runter!?
Die KH muss rauf, dann geht aber der pH- Wert auch rauf!?
Wer hat bereits ein ähnliches Problem behoben, und/ oder kennt eine Anwendung, die ich durchführen muss???
Ursache ist sicherlich der nicht unerhebliche "Betonanteil", der Zementmörtel, mit dem ich die Natursteine zusammengefügt habe. 
Hierzu wurde mir bereits angeraten, die Fugen mit einer Latexfarbe zu streiche; so ähnlich wie in Schwimmbädern.
Gruß
HJ


----------



## koirob (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserqualität bei gemauerten Teichen*

Hallo hjuecke
Habe selbst seit 6 Jahren ein Betonbecken.Dieses habe ich inwändig mit
Zementdichtschlämm aus dem Fachhandel bearbeitet. Klappt super.
Dieses Produkt wird auch für Trinkwasserspeicher benutzt.
Mein jetziger ph-Wert liegt bei 7,5-8,0.Höhere Werte,bis 9,0,hatte ich bei zu
hohem Besatz,bei zu wenig Schattierung und zu wenigen Wasserwechseln.
Auch bin ich ständig an nachfüllen von Mineralien,Pflanzen und Fische scheinen es zu lieben.
Ich halte einen ständigen Kh-Wert von mind. 4,0 und Gh-Wert von 9,0.
Schwebealgen weg Kh-Wert geht runter ???  Ich habe keine schwebealgen
halte meinen Kh-Wert trotzdem mit Teichsalz (auch Viesalz) und durch Muschelkalk. Vielleicht fehlt großzügige Schattierung.
Ach so.. meinen Bachlauf habe ich gefliest und die Fugen nach dem verfugen
mit V8 Pondseal erhalten bei koi-schnaeppchen versiegelt.
Es handelt sich um eine Flüssigfolie , bin sehr zufrieden. Wird hart wie Glas!!!

Ich hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben.
MfG
Roberto


----------



## hjluecke (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wasserqualität bei gemauerten Teichen*

Hallo Roberto,

danke für deine Nachricht. Wegen eines Krankenhausaufenthalt komme ich erst jetzt dazu, die zu antworten.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich allerdings auch eine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe das gesamte Wasser abgelassen, und die gesamten Steine, Betonringe, Findlinge mit Wasserglas 2x eingesprüht. Wasserglas ist relativ preiswert, wird bis zu 8fach mit Wasser verdünnt und versiegelt mineralische Werkstoffe dauerhaft. 
Die Flüssigkeit ist stark ätzend aber nach dem Trocknen und Aushärten, ca. nach 2-3 Tagen völlig neutral.
Nach Einfüllen des Wassers, ca. 20 % des Altwasser, und weiteren 7 Tagen hatte klares Wasser mit einem pH von 7,5-8,5 un einer KH von 6; was sicherlich noch zu wenig ist.
Die Härte erreiche ich aber nur durch das Eingeben von einem entsprechenden Mittel, wie einem speziellen Stein und "Teichfitt", da unser Krahnwasser nur eine KH von 3 hat.
Die Wasserqualität ist auch nach ca. 3 Monaten erhalten geblieben.
MfG
HJ


----------

